# Amazon Introduces New Short Story Imprint



## GeekDavid (Dec 5, 2013)

Amazon has just started up what they call StoryFront, which is dedicated to publishing short stories for Kindle. Multiple genres are represented, sci-fi and fantasy among them.

I know a lot of folks here are working on novel-length stories, but for anyone that is working on a short story -- or has some sitting on the shelf -- this might be a valuable market to investigate.


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 7, 2013)

Since I mainly write short stories, I was curious about self-publishing stories through Amazon. It seems that they haven't updated the FAQ to address questions about the short story market, but they have made a note of it being "high-quality" stories. I'm not terribly sure what that might mean, or if there are certain criteria to meet before being included in the StoryFront program.

I doubt that the new product line would mean a change to the policy to not charging for uploading the story (i.e. charging a "convenience" fee or some such), but as the FAQ hasn't been updated with the addition of the new product line, I'll double check and post here to clarify.


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 9, 2013)

buyjupiter said:


> Since I mainly write short stories, I was curious about self-publishing stories through Amazon. It seems that they haven't updated the FAQ to address questions about the short story market, but they have made a note of it being "high-quality" stories. I'm not terribly sure what that might mean, or if there are certain criteria to meet before being included in the StoryFront program.
> 
> I doubt that the new product line would mean a change to the policy to not charging for uploading the story (i.e. charging a "convenience" fee or some such), but as the FAQ hasn't been updated with the addition of the new product line, I'll double check and post here to clarify.



There are no changes to the terms and conditions with the addition of the StoryFront product. It is still free to upload your story.

The pricing guidelines, and therefore the split between 35% royalties and 70% royalties remains the same.

Amazon's editorial staff sifts through material and will approach an author for inclusion in the StoryFront program, not the other way around.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 11, 2013)

This actually sounds fairly interesting to me.  I have 2 good shorts - one I have in submission to Myths Inscribed, but the other is a free agent.  Thanks for the head's up, David!  I may check this out.


----------

